# intake install help



## dancastle (Feb 21, 2007)

hey guys/gals i'm going to be putting a intake on my 05 gto i don't have the radio pin and the dealer hasn't been any help is there certain fuses i can pull for the install instead of disconnecting battery and locking up my radio thanks


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Get one of those tools that you hook up to a 9v battery(like in smoke alarms) and plug into your power outlet. It keeps a low voltage going through the car's electrical system to keep the computers' and radio's memory active. I got mine from Pep Boys.








http://www.toolsource.com/ost/product.asp?sourceid=NO+SOURCE&dept%5Fid=500&pf%5Fid=71759&mscssid=REFEKVVGCV9M9LFW31H6NTB0HHAHDJQB


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

why do you need to disconnect power?


----------



## dancastle (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks for the replys you have to disconnect the power to reset the pcm


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

but if you keep power to the system, won't you keep the PCM from resetting?


----------



## dancastle (Feb 21, 2007)

i was thinking the same thing:agree


----------

